# New winter project



## sykerocker (Sep 19, 2020)

My subdivision had a neighborhood wide yard sale today, so Margaret and I did a little moseying around.  And I came up with something worthwhile:  A 1955 Royal Enfield 3-speed.

Since the fire last November I've gotten the garage rebuilt, redone the interior, assembled a functioning workshop, replaced 80% of my regular tools and about 50% of the bicycle specific ones.  Completing that side is just a matter of a few more months.  What's killed my bike work is the loss of my parts department.  So I've been looking for something reasonably complete to work on and I think I've found it.

Other than a replaced (and wrong) front brake caliper & lever, later replacement handgrips, and the mounting tab on the front fender being snapped off, everything on this bike seems to be original and in decent condition.  Asking price was $20.00, which I acquiesced to, quickly.  The frame is one size smaller than comfortable for me, although that means Margaret would be able to ride it on the rare occasions she goes out with me on neighborhood rides.  It's in storage in the bike barn for the moment and I'll probably start pulling a few bit and pieces off and refurbishing them starting next month.


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> My subdivision had a neighborhood wide yard sale today, so Margaret and I did a little moseying around.  And I came up with something worthwhile:  A 1955 Royal Enfield 3-speed.
> 
> Since the fire last November I've gotten the garage rebuilt, redone the interior, assembled a functioning workshop, replaced 80% of my regular tools and about 50% of the bicycle specific ones.  Completing that side is just a matter of a few more months.  What's killed my bike work is the loss of my parts department.  So I've been looking for something reasonably complete to work on and I think I've found it.
> 
> ...



I just got a cousin to this ride yesterday as a curb find! '65 Humber Sports 3sp SA hub. This will be a winter project for me as well. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## ian (Oct 20, 2020)

Here's a pic of my curb find. My first multi-speed bike to tinker with!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> My subdivision had a neighborhood wide yard sale today, so Margaret and I did a little moseying around.  And I came up with something worthwhile:  A 1955 Royal Enfield 3-speed.
> 
> Since the fire last November I've gotten the garage rebuilt, redone the interior, assembled a functioning workshop, replaced 80% of my regular tools and about 50% of the bicycle specific ones.  Completing that side is just a matter of a few more months.  What's killed my bike work is the loss of my parts department.  So I've been looking for something reasonably complete to work on and I think I've found it.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike! You don't see these every day!


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice find! Looking forward to it's progress back to use.


----------

